# General Question  Suport for Dependant



## beatrix34 (5 Nov 2004)

I am new to this site, so I hope I am doing this right.  I have a question, there is a service mbr that was charged and was send to detention barracks for 30 days he has a girlfriend and a child. The unit even though paperwork was submitted for comonlaw statues will not recognise the status because they are not living together so now this person is in jail and no one has contacted the girlfriend.  When calling the chain of command there is no response when contacting the Jag Office the answer is sorry we cant talk to you because we are advising the chain of command, the advise given was call the Defence Council Services they will help.  When calling the Defence Council Services they are told that sorry we don't have the mandate to deal with this. 
My question is where can a person go to get legal answers as far as some sort of payment for the child etc if I am correct when someone goes to jail pay automatically stop's so how is this young lady supposed to support herself and there son and no one will speak to her because they are not considered common law. 
I would think that DND has somewhat of an obligation to make sure that the child at least is somewhat taken care off.   If anyone could give me a bit of advice on this that would be great.


----------



## beach_bum (5 Nov 2004)

If they aren't living together, they aren't common-law.  However, if he is the father, he still has to pay child support.  In order to have the CF enforce this, you must have a court order stating how much he is to pay etc.


----------



## Boydfish (15 Nov 2004)

I'd suggest that the original poster contact thier local courthouse and ask to speak to the Family Court.  They can hook you up with the local equivilant of the Family Justice Counsellor, who would be able to steer you into the right resources, or perhaps even just make some calls on thier own.

I, um, doing something like this for a living and you'll find quite a few family justice resources in your local family courthouse.


----------



## koach (16 Nov 2004)

You may want to try calling the Military Family Resource Centre in the area where the serving member lives.  They may be able to assist you however if a Statutory Declaration of common law status (CFAO 19-41), has not been submitted, they will only provide information that is in accordance with the privacy act.


----------

